
CoinTracker raises $1.5M to make tracking cryptocurrency investments easy - jonlerner
https://techcrunch.com/2018/04/10/cointracker-raises-1-5m/
======
_fs
I tried it before and found
[https://cointracking.info/](https://cointracking.info/) much more useful in
nearly all comparisons. Better tax info and preperation, better syncing, more
supported sync targets, faster updates, more tracked coins, and better stats
pages. And this is all on the free version of coointracking. If you pay the
yearly fee, the auto syncing and auto-wallet sync is a huge standout.

~~~
chanfest22
(co-founder of CoinTracker here). CoinTracking is indeed a great tool. That
said we have also made a lot of progress over the last several weeks and now
support unlimited free tracking with auto-syncing (no yearly fee!). We'd love
for you to take another look at
[https://www.cointracker.io](https://www.cointracker.io) and see how we can
improve further.

~~~
mecha9
Mistake, thought guy replying was talking about Cointracking.info which does
have a bad UI

~~~
mattbeckman
@mecha9 I think you're confusing CoinTracker.io for CoinTracking.info. Former
got funding. Latter I haven't used.

~~~
mecha9
Yes I am, sorry

------
jumpbug
Does anybody else not worry about providing access to their investments via
direct access to the various exchanges? If they are hacked, they have a direct
pipeline to my accounts? Surely not all exchanges are setup to provide secure
read only data? And what about the initial auth connection?

I just hate to add another point of vulnerability into an area that is no
doubt being heavily targeted by hacking groups

~~~
cft
You can create read only API keys in most cases, and revoke them once you
upload your transactions.

------
flashmob
These coin/porfolio trackers are a privacy nightmare. You're basically telling
some stranger your detailed crypto finances, and it's unknown how your data
may be used.

One of the golden rules in crypto is to never disclose your holdings to anyone
on the internet, yet people are using these apps without a second thought!

~~~
BenElgar
Why is that a golden rule? Genuine curiosity.

~~~
gonzoflip
I believe people say that because by announcing your digital assets you are
making yourself a target and raising the opportunity benefit of compromising
your computer and/or web accounts.

~~~
berberous
That's a great point. Imagine if one of these sites got hacked. A hacker could
literally walk away with a list of emails, each exchange on which that person
has an account, and a list of assets. Time to sort by most valuable account,
and go spear phishing...

------
criddell
Investments? When you buy a crypto currency, what are you investing in?

~~~
cft
Value store, which will come in handy after US defaults on its debts.

~~~
weavie
In your opinion, what is the probability of that happening?

~~~
cft
In my opinion, it will happen around 2040 with almost certainty, but probably
in the form of hyperinflation out of debt, rather than actual default.

~~~
criddell
If you think hyperinflation is coming on, you should be buying as much real
estate as you can right now and lock in a 30-year low rate financing. When
hyperinflation hits, your debt will just evaporate away!

------
mattbeckman
I prefer CoinTracker over Bitcoin.Tax, but I hope they add the ability to
import en masse for next year. I use a decentralized exchange (BitShares), and
I had to switch from CoinTracker to Bitcoin.Tax because of a few thousand
trades I had to track. If I was just trading on Coinbase/Gdax/Bittrex, then I
would have stuck with CoinTracker for sure.

------
tada123
The number one automatic tax calculation is CryptoInsight
([https://www.trackr.im/](https://www.trackr.im/)), they're coming up with a
new version that automatically synchronize your exchange/s accounts and
trading, according to your country of origin (for tax purposes).

~~~
tada123
FYI - they are using TKR token for their project -
[https://coinmarketcap.com/currencies/trackr/](https://coinmarketcap.com/currencies/trackr/)

------
iblaine
I wish people would refer to crypto as a service and not an investment. The
goal of these alt coins is to enable services. People are doing a disservice
to the industry by referring to them or using them as an investment.

~~~
jumpbug
ideally that would be true, but 95% of the people i know who have bought
cryptocurrency have bought it for the investment.

~~~
stouset
And do you not see why this is a problem?

~~~
lallysingh
Why? It helps preserve and stabilize the value of the currencies.

~~~
mihaifm
True. That's the role of speculators in any market. They buy stuff that nobody
wants, this way preventing the price from falling too hard. I always buy my
T-shirts in the winter. They're cheaper.

------
htormey
Cointracker is my goto for automatically tracking trades across multiple
exchanges and wallets. I don't even use it for Taxes yet. It's really worth
checking out. I expect big things from these guys.

------
AznHisoka
Coin trackers are all commodities.

In fact, the best tracker is the one where the price of the coins I am holding
increases.

Please optimize for that one single metric, coin tracker creators :)

------
donjh
Great product and great team. Congrats Cointracker

------
tarstarr
love cointracker! super useful while doing my taxes, couldn't have done it
without them.

------
kumarski
We launched zenledger.io

There's going to be many players in this space across geographies and more.

Godspeed to them all.

~~~
flurdy
More choice is good.

I wrote my own cryptocurrency portfolio management tool
[https://tulips.flurdy.io](https://tulips.flurdy.io) to replace a complicated
a spreadsheet I used before.

Still needs plenty of polish and still beta, but Tulips works for me.

~~~
drharby
Tulips lol

I see what you did there

------
CiPHPerCoder
Can the title be updated to say 'cryptocurrency' rather than 'crypto'?

[http://cryptoisnotcryptocurrency.com](http://cryptoisnotcryptocurrency.com)

~~~
wanderfowl
Agreed. As pointless as railing against language change is, it bothers me a
bit that 'crypto' has come to be synonymous with a very small (yet very loud)
area of the application of Cryptography. But this too shall pass.

~~~
rando444
I think you mean that we'll come to accept it, correct?

Much like we accept that most people say 'USB' when they mean memory stick, or
when someone says the word 'microwave' we assume they are talking about the
metal oven that cooks their food.

------
cup-of-tea
Are people still doing this crypto stuff? I'm an "early adopter" of Bitcoin.
Made a 1000% return on my initial "investment". I got into it because we need
decentralised electronic cash. The investment part is ridiculous, though.

